# What are the general studies needed to get into UCLA's TFT?



## LoveFilms (Jan 25, 2010)

Because I don't live in the States, could I do a combined Bachelor of Arts and Education degree here? Is that counted as General Studies? And can I transfer to the School of TFT after 2 years before finishing my degree?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, apply as a transfer. It's mad competitive so work hard in your classes. Also make sure the courses you take to satisfy your GenEds also satisfy at your college so if it doesn't work out you're still safe. 

All the required courses are up on the webs. I wrote out all the course descriptions so if you want them PM me. You'll have to compare your course catalogue with theirs. Good Luck!


----------

